
Linting Prose in Emacs with ProseLinter - Immortalin
http://unconj.ca/blog/linting-prose-in-emacs.html
======
tptacek
Proselint is neat! I've wanted something like this forever.

The other thing I want: someone to build an Emacs mode out of Garner's usage
dictionary. That book is begging to be a software tool.

------
ageofwant
One of my current micro-hobbies is to dissidently post vim alternatives in
emacs-spruiking threads, so here you go:

[https://github.com/amperser/proselint/tree/master/plugins/vi...](https://github.com/amperser/proselint/tree/master/plugins/vim)

------
mixmastamyk
Proselinter looks pretty cool, it is python and can be installed with pip as a
command-line tool. Doesn't need Emacs!

I just ran it on some reStructuredText files and it looks that it supports
them as well as markdown! It's going to be very helpful for a book in sphinx
I'm working on, thank you.

~~~
wtbob
> Proselinter looks pretty cool, it is python and can be installed with pip as
> a command-line tool. Doesn't need Emacs!

True enough, but everything's better with emacs!

------
ArnoldP
This is really cool, It would be nice for adhering to style guides such as
[http://www.economist.com/styleguide/introduction/](http://www.economist.com/styleguide/introduction/)

------
mlangdon
This is very cool. You had me at David Foster Wallace.

I'll be trying this out:

1\. As a sublime plugin for my next blog post. 2\. As plain old Python as part
of a mass scrape-spellcheck-stylecheck of the corporate website.

------
DoubleMalt
I would love an Atom package for ProseLinter!

~~~
ArmandGrillet
Multiple ProseLint plugins for text editors, including Atom, are available:
[https://github.com/amperser/proselint#available-plugins-
for-...](https://github.com/amperser/proselint#available-plugins-for-text-
editors). Here is a direct link to the one for Atom:
[https://github.com/AtomLinter/linter-
proselint](https://github.com/AtomLinter/linter-proselint).

------
yakult
Is there a plugin for ms word?

